# As We Get Older



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Over the years I've seen many of us older homesteaders go thru health crisis, financial crisis, relationship crisis etc. All things that go along with getting older unfortunately. Many have had to give up their homestead dreams and go to apartment living. Nevertheless, still do what they can to be self sufficient still.  This made me think about how important it is that we teach all that we know and have learned to the younger generations. I can't grow as much as I used to, although I am still on my property, so rely alot of younger farmers and the farmer's markets etc. for canning needs. Home canned still tastes better and I will do it as long as I'm able. I know that I will have to down size within the next 5 years probably. Luckily, I have taught much to my own children and am still teaching all of my grandchildren. If we don't, the old skills will be LOST!!! Hopefully, with what I have taught my younger generation of family I will still be able to enjoy home grown fresh food until I pass away. Has this thought been on anyone else's mind? That in our golden years we will have to rely on those that we have taught while we could???


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

When we can or freeze we have the kids come over and help. Then they take their share home. Daughter not so much as they have money and are so busy. He is on the road a lot to exotic places so she goes along, as much as she can and still hold her job in education. DS really wants to learn all he can from me too with the maintenance and building stuff. He knows the time will come that he will/can call or come by and pick me up to show me, to ask what he should do but he wants to learn while I am still actively doing it. He also wants to learn the old ways. He loves traditions and the old ways. My parents were older, almost missed a generation, so I was raised much the same as most his age groups grandparents. I grew up with older grandparents and I grew up like they lived during the depression. I helped Grandma can when she was in her 80's and so crippled up she had to use a walker. Sit and get everything ready, snapping beans, put in jars and then sit in a chair to be close to the stove, watching the canner. Mom got around better and she canned until she passed at 83. My Mom helped my S-I-L for years after she retired....James


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

i have neighbors that moved here from florida, finally someone who appreciates what i know. my children, grands, and great grands just arent interested in what i have been interested in--one night, this neighbor came here for me to teach her how to can potatoes--another neighbor spread it around we were taking about her family--interesting--cause her brother told everyone that i was teaching his wife things she didnt need to know--- i was showing her how to garden. there is so much younger generations need to know, and their link to the land is broken


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Just today I told DD that I wasn't going to a nursing home cause Ive seen how many times they come to see me or their mom. She said, Well, you have more time, meaning that I can come and see them. I said, yeah, and youll be just as busy if I was in a nursing home. Aint gonna happen.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Jwal10 - I grew up with older grandparents that went thru the Great Depression also. We lived on a farm and every day my job was to help my grandpa in the garden, milking the cow, harvesting veggies and fruit to have ready for my grandma to can after dinner. She worked as a nurse and my grandpa took care of me and home as he had a bad heart. I learned SO MUCH from both!!! I worked side by side of my grandma with the canning, sewing, etc. and learned all that I know about gardening in a cold climate and raising animals in a cold climate from my grandpa and both of their families were immigrant farmers from Germany, Russia and Poland in remote Wyoming as my grandma and grandpa grew up. Both learned to be resourceful and work hard which they passed on down to me and I have passed to my boys and their children. Such valuable skills!!! One of my DILs is turning out to be quite the gardener!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

So is my DDIL, or at least she thinks she is lol.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I decided, just this year, that my garden's just for me, this year--and maybe a little to share with the kids. They were wonderful while I was fooling around and down with the bum leg. Now that seems to have settled down, I've seen each of them maybe twice since Christmas. They are just too busy, with teenagers, etc.(and they live within ten miles of me.) Don't like it, but that's reality, I guess. My other kid, (away from home) may decide, once again to live in Hawaii, so I may not see them for an even longer time, either.....

I've got them covered with insurance, so I may even decide on a "reverse mortgage" to do a few things I haven't done. Maybe even hire a grass mowing service and use a handyman/painter, maybe buy some new furniture....certainly spend some time in the mini-pontoon (after all, I need those fish heads for my compost)--maybe buy some Hawaiian airline tickets... 

Plus, I met a fascinating gal yesterday in church. Trouble is, she wants to try out a LCMS church before she settles down...(I'm ELCA)....we'll see how everything goes. Keeping all options open for now......

As for my grandkids, gardening? Is there an ap for that? Besides, when the warm curtain comes down, this place in Michigan won't be suitable for gardening, anyway---they'll have to move to Canada for that.....

geo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Same way with my kids geo. Course, I live round 25 miles away from each in 2 diff directions. Its too far for them to come see me, but I seem to be able to make it alright.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

How's the X doing, Bill? She going to make it back this summer?

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Summers awhile away yet. Don't know. She has her ups and downs. Im sure IF she was here and got some sunshine every day, and exercised her legs a little in a rocking chair that she would gain her strength, BUT, Im not much of a Dr, soooooooooo


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Summers awhile away yet. Don't know. She has her ups and downs. Im sure IF she was here and got some sunshine every day, and exercised her legs a little in a rocking chair that she would gain her strength, BUT, Im not much of a Dr, soooooooooo


Yeah, I think we all know that gentle exercise ad losing a bit of weight would do her good. But, only she can do it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Sunshine and movement always helps. Hope things work out, Bill!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dawgs. This is the second time writing this. Ive had to rewrite several things that didn't get posted.
Shes still in a nursing home. I think that if she was here, and getting fresh air and sunshine and exercise by setting in a rocking chair for an hour a day, her leg strength would increase. The docs are trying to centeralize her medication and stabilize her blood sugar levels. BUT Im no Dr, sooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Terri, I see that YOU see my previous post, but I don't see it?????????????


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Just got a call from DD. She said the hospital called her to OK an operation. Theyre gonna stick a camera down her lungs and see what they see. She likely has pneumonia. Her sister is going down tonight. DD cant, and im broke for gas as its around 90 miles away.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep end of the month and gas money is gone. Know that feeling well.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have 2 young people 20 year olds I barter with for work around the place. The yard and gardens got away from me last year and it looked bad. This year I bought some bagged mulch and the weed cloth. Had the 2 kids lay the mulch. Went out showed them just what and where. Go sit down a bit and wonder why its taking them so long to complete the first task. I go out they are both sitting on the weed cloth with the bag of mulch between them taking one handful at a time out of the bag and laying it on the cloth. OmG Just about lost it. Cant stand stupid. Had the boy dig turn over veg garden. Showed him how and walked away come back and he is jumping up and down on the new turned soil to level it. I paid him said thanks go home. I went back to bed. Somedays I just cant stand life. Dont have the skills to keep what is running through my mind left unsaid. But I do try. I have a set of what my grandmother called lady garden tools in fact I think they are hers. I have many regular tools and this boy will alwas take my lady shovel to move a boulder or did out a t post. I have told him every time not to use the little tools use the right tool for the job. Drives me nuts. Think its time I find helpers with a bit more brains.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

How old are they Forcast? Sure doesn't sound like they are very mature or experienced.....Might be time to find different helpers. Sometimes the High Schools have FFA Agriculture students that would like to do a little extra work on the side or sometimes the teacher will know of volunteer kids. Just ask!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah right. FFA dont teach gardening now if they ever did. Kids nowadays think, IF it cant be done with a air con cab tractor with radio while there on the CP, it dont need doing.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Not OUR FFA!!!! They even have a green house that they grow veggie and flower starts to sell to the community each year. They study soil, local crops, stock breeding, plant biology etc. All sorts of things. The kids are great and so is the teacher. He farms himself.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

We don't have any fancy tractors etc. around here. Most are old ones that have been passed down thru the generations. Oldies but goodies!!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My Banker who holds the note on the place is a FFA booster of some capacity. I had thought to ask him what he thought about getting the city to find a abandoned or vacant house that the city some how owns, and teaching urban homesteading to the kids since likely 95% wont be on a ranch here. Could show how to raise rabbits and chickens, build the wire cages, and chicken tractors, teach gardening in the backyard, and even the front with ortimental veggies. show growing veggies on board privacy fences, canning, fermenting, drying, food, ect

Decided It wouldnt work


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I try showing so many how to....... What ever.

Butcher Beef, Deer, Chickens and Fish. How to Split Wood. How to put Break Pads on. Try showing all but it never fails showing one or two times never take.

big rockpile


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Why wouldn't it work Bill? Lots of inner city schools take on projects like that. It would be a whole school project of course and it's worth it to mention it to SOMEBODY. Does your local paper have a place for people to write "letters to the editor"??? You could write in with your idea. Lots of people would see it and maybe the right person would see it and run with the idea!!! Be brave!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Something I learned in the army. Guess what it is?


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Don't volunteer for anything???


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

RIGHT.
BUTT, if you look at the logistics of it it would be darn hard to do.
schools in Okla are going to 4 day weeks. Id bet that the FFA classes for schools that have them, wood working, and home Ec classes are gone also. Ital just be Reading, Writing, or nowadays keyboard punching, and arithmetic.
IF something like that started, Where would the rabbets, chickens, ect be put so they wouldnt be stolen. Where would the tillers, garden tractors, implements, tools, welder, torch, whatever else be put so it also wouldnt be stolen. Also Canning materials, whatever.
A teacher would need a way to project U Tube articels showing how to do things onto a large screen so all the kids could see it and participate in talking about what there seeing.
Who would buy these things in the first place. The schools are broke. The kids would also have to buy things in order to participate.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> RIGHT.
> BUTT, if you look at the logistics of it it would be darn hard to do.
> schools in Okla are going to 4 day weeks. Id bet that the FFA classes for schools that have them, wood working, and home Ec classes are gone also. Ital just be Reading, Writing, or nowadays keyboard punching, and arithmetic.
> IF something like that started, Where would the rabbets, chickens, ect be put so they wouldnt be stolen. Where would the tillers, garden tractors, implements, tools, welder, torch, whatever else be put so it also wouldnt be stolen. Also Canning materials, whatever.
> ...


There are schools doing the garden thing, even to the point of students volunteering to care for them in the summer and selling at the local farmers market's, restaurants etc..

They use raised beds to cut out the need for many tools.

Just have to have teachers who can create the enthusiasm needed to make it happen.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

DS did a gardening class at school for the elementary and middle school kids. Small district. This year the high school started a greenhouse, selling hanging plants, big money maker for Mothers day. The students even got a grant so 6 can work this spring and summer doing the landscaping for the schools, barkdust, weed, trim and get paid. Going very well. I have taught a couple classes, pruning and potting of the hanging pots. They started the seedlings. DS also did cooking classes last summer and used what they grew, kids loved it. Made their own lunch each day for 2 weeks. Many of those kids are in the garden club and help with the free Friday food giveaway carrying boxes and bags . They planted flowers on Main street, at the entering city sign, at the cemetery signs. No FFA or 4H here. 

Had a girl run away from home on Tuesday. Her Mother is having her do 100 hours of community service, weeding, bark dusting, even some work on the flower beds at city hall. All to repay the inconvenience she caused people around town looking for her. Mom has no money to repay for gas used. DS ruined a tire looking, she is a student at his school, he went out to help look. Oh, she just wanted to go to the next town, maybe bowl or something. Small community, after word got out she was missing. Many went looking, never know what could happen. Mom was frantic not knowing where she was. Daughter is doing it willingly, with a smile. She started Friday, helped with the food giveaway, all weekend and after school next week, then homework after dark along with her home chores....James


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Like poke salad at 110 degrees, as the day progresses I wilt and look like I'll not make it til dark, but in the morning I'm the most obstinate weed there is, done growed another foot and ready to rock and roll all over again.

Like poke salad says, Don't hate me because I survive, hate me because I thrive.

I mean, you didn't see Elvis hear a song about edamame and say "I just gotta sing that smog about Edamame Annie." Didja??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ah Clem, Is poke a noxious weed? lol

James how u know the girl is smiling?


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Our elementary, just 2 blocks from me, has a nice green house, bird feeding station, garden etc. Also, in town, the behavior problem kids have a nice big greenhouse and a community garden that they made next to it and grow berries, greens, tomatoes, sunflowers etc. The neighborhood helps them keep it all weeded and watered in the summer and can pick food from it. Lots of our schools have stuff like this and little tool houses for equipment etc. No one steals stuff because it would be like stealing from themselves!!! And besides, the kids LOVE their gardening!!!! The teachers incorporate their lessons for Math, Science, Language etc. into the garden also.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> My Banker who holds the note on the place is a FFA booster of some capacity. I had thought to ask him what he thought about getting the city to find a abandoned or vacant house that the city some how owns, and teaching urban homesteading to the kids since likely 95% wont be on a ranch here. Could show how to raise rabbits and chickens, build the wire cages, and chicken tractors, teach gardening in the backyard, and even the front with ortimental veggies. show growing veggies on board privacy fences, canning, fermenting, drying, food, ect
> 
> Decided It wouldnt work


Did he tell his reasonings for why something like that wouldn't work? As you know, I'm suburban but close enough to NYC and there is a big interest in the city for those exact endeavors. Many rooftops there have apiaries. In my town, there is currently a fight raging to allow backyard chickens (hens only--no roos). All of the towns surrounding ours allow them.

ETA--oops I came late to the party. Again. I'll add this--I agree with COSunflower. Bill write the letter. Make it your battlefield (just like SCA).


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

In the nine years since I started homesteading, I haven't met one single person who had any interest in learning anything to do with it. In the past, I did teach a few girls/women to cook, sew, crochet, and quilt, but the last one was about 15 years ago. None have ever shown any interest in learning about food storage and keeping a well stocked pantry. 

I briefly had hope for the current generation, but it was dashed in a hurry, lol. My 20-year-old step-grandson's latest 18-year-old girlfriend talked a good story about how she's so interested in cooking from scratch, gardening, learning all kinds of needlework skills, etc. She's (her word) obsessed with it, and I thought I might actually finally have someone to teach at least something, but she stays "obsessed" for about two weeks and then she's bored and on to the next latest greatest discovery. She doesn't stick with any of them long enough to actually learn how to complete a single task or project. Now she's even dropped out of school and does nothing but sleep until noon, lay around all afternoon watching TV and then going out to party at night. Guess that's her new "project" :sigh: 

I'd love to be able to pass on all my knowledge before I'm gone. I really think the old ways and skills are going to be needed again some day just for survival, and then where will they be?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

It's a funny thing, though. You just never know what or when it will click for the younger folks. I grew up with farming and true, prove-up homesteading on at least one side of the family (maybe both, but I don't have the history on my Dad's side). All the grandparents lived off their land, though in vastly different ways. Honestly, I didn't realize how much of it I picked up -- or how much I would enjoy it when I chose this way of living. Without even thinking about it, I had picked up a lot of tricks just because I was close to family members who lived this way. Maybe the young folks around all of us will remember more than we realize.

I do know some younger people who are very interested in learning what I know and who have in fact surpassed my knowledge by a country mile! I now learn from them. It gives me hope for the future generations.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

calliemoonbeam said:


> *
> I'd love to be able to pass on all my knowledge before I'm gone.* I really think the old ways and skills are going to be needed again some day just for survival, and then where will they be?


Hi Callie! 'tis SO good to see you here again! You were seriously missed, gal!

In reference to the bolded part: Forums and message boards like this are good places for us to pass on our knowledge... Search engines will catch our posts and our knowledge will last as long as cyberspace does, and longer...depending on who prints some of the threads for their personal use.

And, we all learn from each other every day.


.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi CS! Thanks so much, it's good to be back, lol, and glad to see you. You know, I hadn't even thought of people being able to look up old info on here. That's good, but I've noticed that when trying to look up old stuff myself lately, a lot of post searches come up as "not found". I don't know if that's just due to pruning or the switch over to the new format or what. They were good info posts too, not just the social kind like this one, lol. But hopefully a lot of good info can still be found. That makes me feel a little better.

Raeven, I hope you're right about some of the younger generation learning through osmosis, that would be great! Sorry if I sounded so negative, but I've been living with citified family for a while now, and they scoff and make fun of my homesteading and prepper ways, and it seems all their friends are the same way. I have feared I'm seeing a representative microcosm of what's out there overall, and it frustrates and scares me. However, now that I'm back among like-minded friends, maybe I'll get my perspective back. 

Thanks to all my friends for the warm welcome back!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

calliemoonbeam said:


> .... but I've noticed that when trying to look up old stuff myself lately, a lot of post searches come up as "not found". I don't know if that's just due to pruning or the switch over to the new format or what. They were good info posts too, not just the social kind like this one, lol. But hopefully a lot of good info can still be found. That makes me feel a little better.....


Yes, I've noticed that I can't retrieve certain old posts in HomesteadingToday's search feature (I wonder why that is? Maybe because of limited storage or something?) But they should still be accessible via an internet search engine or the Wayback Machine (to search for really old stuff)?

I am looking forward to reading your posts again!



.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Tommy since I found out I got one foot sliding towards a hole in the ground, all the fight is out of me lol


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Tommy since I found out I got one foot sliding towards a hole in the ground, all the fight is out of me lol


Might be just the thing you need to stop the sliding. Pass your knowledge onto someone else. We aren't dead until the lid gets nailed shut.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

When my 3 great nieces and 4 nephews finally get on their parents last nerve.
They have to spend 4 Saturdays with me.
I'm the punishment.
I have no cable, no internet that they know about, no video games etc.
We work on old fashion things.
Making bread from scratch who ever is in trouble gets a loaf of bread to take home.
They learn how to sew buttons on shirts, peel potatoes,make noodles or dumplings from scratch.
They learn how to do laundry, wash, dry.
They learn basic cooking lessons.
Then that next Christmas they get a life story book that I put together with pictures, recipes and stories from all their time with me.Those 7 kids are in one family. His, hers and theirs. Got 2 boys and 1 girl that want more information, cooking lessons.
Washing clothes on the wash board was an eye opening experience for the boys.So I make sure information gets passed on.
This year, I start new treasure box for boy who will be in 7th grade next year. Table linens, toaster,small coffee pot etc....


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ah Clem, Is poke a noxious weed? lol
> 
> James how u know the girl is smiling?


I saw and talked to her at the food giveaway. She loves to get outside and see things done....James


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

James, you say you put up your hay loose now.
How many acres do you do this with
How many bales would the hay make if bailed.
How big a barn is what you put the hay in? Thanks.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have 1 acre total, maybe 1/3 gets hayed, 2 cuttings most years. Cut with my Merry Tiller with cycle bar, 3 hp engine. Maybe 10-12 bales. I put it in a 12'x12' stall and walk it down, makes about 6' high after I bury my pumpkins and squash under it. Hay for the 3 goats, chickens and rabbits, waste makes bedding for goats and chickens....James

http://www.tractorbox.co.uk/forum/uploads/20120425_203758_Mt_scythe_2012_.jpg


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Buddy of mine bought 13 acres and an old farm house. Barns, rolling land, pond, creek, etc.
He and his wife would spend every minute they had free outside working the land, the animals, his equipment, etc. He couldn't get his kids out of the house other than to swim in the pool. He'd throw birthday parties for them and all their friends would come out. Campfires, four wheeling, swimming, fishing; everyone would have a great time and then they would go home and the kids would retreat back into the house. He finally sold everything and bought a house in town. Kids loved being close to school and friends. My buddy just hopes he can move back into the country once they are out of the house and maybe once they grow older, will come to appreciate what they had. The internet has changed the current generation in more ways that imagined.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The internet has changed EVERYBODY way more than imagined


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Since you guys are my friends and I use you to get things out my mind that bug the poop out of me.... I'm have surgery end of May. I have boarded out one dog. She climbs so cant let others take the risk. The young dog was going to Sons but he decided he is too busy. Daughter was to come down (she dont drive) so Oldest Son was to bring her the 2.5 hours. She decided that since I dont have internet she would rather not if I can find/ hire someone else. Oh she was also to be taking care of youngest daughters child along with her own. So now youngest daughter ( I babysit her child) is a bit pissed that she needs to find a real gotapay sitter. Oh well. Life is what it is I guess. Oh and the cat I had fixed 4 months ago just had 7 kittens on my bed! Hope everyones day went well. Mine is dandy. Looks like birthdays and Christmas lists got real short real fast. Im done going out if my way to make things happen for my kids. You know sometimes I just dont get it. I really dont. I cant even wrap my brain around the texted messages from them today. Oh no phone calls just texts.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep. Kids are the sh, er pits. I moved up here to be closer to them 25 miles, and They dont come here any oftener than they came there 90 miles. I overlook it cause I moved to NE Okla from NE Kans, so I couldnt see my folks but one week a year. BUT, in thinking about it, I saw them at home, more than my kids see me here. My Adopted DD is by FAR the best.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Last night about 10 the house phone rang. Quite unusual at that time. It was my DD. She was on the way to my house, had got her husband out of bed, posted on facebook and called the friends I went to eat with last night. Why? For some reason, my cell phone will turn itself off at odd times. Since I didn't answer the cell, she just knew I had tripped over a Kitten or something and was hurt. She was about to call out the combined armed services I think.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep, My DD would do the same.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Not mine, well maybe one of them. The other one would decide I was with the Armed Forces looking for you. lol!
Nah! There would be a fight over who gets my new car. lol.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm lucky I guess, I couldn't ask for better kids.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Why would you be in the Armed Forces looking for?????????????????????
Yup dad, id say your lucky. How far from you are they??


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> Why would you be in the Armed Forces looking for?????????????????????
> Yup dad, id say your lucky. How far from you are they??


If possible I sometimes man the phones while National Guard unit is on search and rescue.
But haven't done it in a while.
My sons are good guys.
But they would argue over my new car.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I feel VERY lucky - I have excellent boys and grandchildren. They don't live close any more but come to see me often, text, call, write and worry about me.


----------

